# Green tea gets you jacked



## Sully (Feb 1, 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/SuppVersity/posts/1804978946200914


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 2, 2018)

seriously ?!! ....


----------



## Sully (Feb 2, 2018)

You gotta take the time to read the actual studies. All is not as it seems. There’s a fair amount of hyperbole going on there.


----------



## SURGE (Feb 4, 2018)

It never got me jacked!


----------



## ketsugo (May 2, 2018)

Me neither been using for 20 years . Drinking and pill form . I think it’s healthy and enjoy taste.


----------



## striffe (May 7, 2018)

Has anyone ever tried white tea? I enjoy both green and white.


----------



## ketsugo (May 8, 2018)

I love tea sweetened with honey . 40 years martial arts including in Asia many teachers were considered healers  so herb healing tea was common . I’m big into these regardless of western confirmation. China been using over 4000 years . Only recently has western measures been even able to figure how to study as teas , chi gong / yoga , acupuncture, tai chi etc etc all related . I drink teas like no tomorrow. I think too study done long ago that green tea helps lower lung cancer found in like Japan vs USA yet they smoke more ironically they were implying it was correlated to the amount of tea ingested in the country . Crazy I don’t know .


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

Green tea is great.  I find it give me cleaner energy compared to coffee!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 14, 2018)

I drink daily never got jacked in any way


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Jun 14, 2018)

careful fellas ..if i remember correctly, i'm pretty sure that green tea (..& black tea) interferes with/inhibits "5-alpha reductase" & therefore lowers DHT!!

..def not what i want


..do your homework first


----------



## rippedfreak123 (Jun 14, 2018)

not a coffee guy but have included green tea in my daily regime. Ginger shots have been a normal for me too and seems to boost feeling


----------



## Sully (Jun 15, 2018)

WVcardealer said:


> I drink daily never got jacked in any way



You should try reading the actual study. Or at the very least reading the breakdown in the link.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 20, 2018)

WVcardealer said:


> I drink daily never got jacked in any way



I love green tea but never noticed anything different then with my black teas other than taste.


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Dec 1, 2018)

*Nutrakey green tea extract*

*Green Tea Extract

Pharmaceutical grade HPLC certified 100% pure! Micronized for maximum bio-availability!

Save 40% when you get it HERE: NUTRAKEY GREEN TEA EXTRACT* 

*SHOP:* *ProfessionalMuscleStore.com*
*LIKE:* *ProfessionalMuscleStore Facebook*
*FOLLOW:* *ProfessionalMuscleStore Instagram*

*The Largest Selection of Bodybuilding and Sports Nutrition Products*


----------



## gogotren (Dec 6, 2018)

you must know and consider the subjects condition prior to starting green tea and training. Obviously an untrained person with poor diet with see faster results from beginning a program versus somebody that is already training. It states they started 26% BF, that is very untrained. So how much was it the green tea and how much was just getting off their ass?


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 7, 2019)

coffee for me


----------

